

Ask HN: How would you focus this app into something useful? - bpatrianakos

Distraction-free text editors seem to be all the rage right now. It feels like they're the new todo app. A couple of years ago I made one for myself to suit my own needs then rewrote the entire thing and opened it up to the public. As time goes on I see that it's evolving into more of a "platform" for writing than yet another pretty text editor.<p>So my question is, how would all you smart people in the HN community pivot and focus this project into something useful people want to use that differentiates itself from the plethora of other similar projects?<p>The URL is https://writeapp.me (please excuse the really bad homepage, the app itself is actually nice). The original goal was to have a pretty writing environment to store writing and publish it publicly if you want to. It has now evolved into a "platform" where you can:<p>- Edit online or from any smartphone via the mobile web app<p>- Save and publish directly from Sublime Text via the plugin I built<p>- Store and publish via the CLI tool I'm building<p>- Save and publish via SMS<p>- Save and publish via email<p>- Make any writing publicly available at https://writeapp.me/your-username<p>I feel like this can become a pretty useful tool if I could focus it. I'm not trying to start a startup with it at all, I just want to build a tool that makes writing something you can do from anywhere, using any tool, and is pretty to look at.
======
sharemywin
You should be asking your users that question in my opinion. What features
would they like added? What feels clumsy?

